# hey guys its been awhile... here is an update (photos)



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

hey guys, its been a while since *** been on here and i figured i would post a few updated photos. the dovi here was said to be a jag when it was a juvi. but now that its grown im guessing it is a dovi. and we mis-labeled this fish on here a few months ago.

my tank









my dovi









my sal and red terror









my big red terror









my little red terror


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

With that fish list, it will be one interesting, or terrorizing stock list in about 6-8 months. Nice fish though :thumb:


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

yea.. im in the process of gettin rid of my africans to clear up my 55 that way i can have a "safe tank" lol. ill prob end up movin the firemouth, con's and the jack over to it that way my larger, more agressive fish have a bit more territory. but yes i know im askin for it.. the dovi i aquired from my lfs, they had it labeled as a red devil :lol: i told the owner what i thought it was and he said he didnt want it in his store.. so he gave it to me.. knowing i had a large tank and had experience with c/a's. so that one was sorta un-asked for. and the larger red terror someone walked into the pet store with it in a bucket and said "i dunno what this is but it keeps killin all my angelfish" lol.. i looked in the bucket and immediately knew what it was.. i told them and they said here its yours.. so again.... i get stuck with another fish lol. but its all good i love em to death!!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

nice :thumb:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice tank, but FYI that dovii is going to make it his/hers - and you're going to have a lot of dead festae


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

or the other way around...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen 6" female dovii clear out an entire 200 gallon tank of fish twice their size that are a lot more aggressive than festae.

They're overly intelligent and built for bruising...


----------



## JayJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Look like uro's not festae to me.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably both mayan's, second one is debatable because of the Y bars on it...but still.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Probably both mayan's, second one is debatable because of the Y bars on it...but still.


 so you think they are myans?? and what do you think the sex of these two are? im thinking female.. am i correct?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I honestly don't know how to sex uro's.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks mayan to my eye too, using the caudal spots ... just didn't want to say anything. Second one deffinately looks female, the first one looks more male-ish, but deffinately a tough one to tell.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I honestly don't know how to sex uro's.


uro's?? what are these??? never heard of them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

uropthalmus is the scientific species name for mayans ... mayans or false red terrors being the common name. :thumb:


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

So is my little red terror a festae?? if not im gonna get rid of both of em. kinda dissapointing now knowing i dont have a festae.


----------

